# مما تتكون الكله ( الشعله أو غيرها ) أو مادة البوليتكس البيضاء المطاطه الاصقه .



## chemist.ahmedfathy (1 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
ما هى المواد التى تدخل فى تركيبة الكله او مادة البوليتكس الآصقه وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 مارس 2014)

الخامة الاساسية النيوبرين مذابه فى مذيب عضوى اسيتون او زيلين ومضاف اليها التاكيفير عبارة عن استرجم مذاب فى زيلين النسب التاكيفير تقريبا 5% والنيوبرين حسب التركيز المطلوب من 15% الى ما شاء الله


----------



## dulcemohamed (1 مارس 2014)

الله ينور يا استاذنا بس كنت عايز اعرف هى دى نفس الكله بيشموها ويعملوا دماغ ههههههههههههههه


----------



## mido_lordship (1 مارس 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> الله ينور يا استاذنا بس كنت عايز اعرف هى دى نفس الكله بيشموها ويعملوا دماغ ههههههههههههههه


اه
واحشنا ياجماعة اغيب كم يوم واول ما ادخل الاقيكم بتتكلموا عن الكيف :70:


----------



## dulcemohamed (1 مارس 2014)

mido_lordship قال:


> اه
> واحشنا ياجماعة اغيب كم يوم واول ما ادخل الاقيكم بتتكلموا عن الكيف :70:


حمدالله على السلامة ميدو يارب تكون بخير واحسن دلوقتى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 مارس 2014)

اذا كان المقصود بماده لاصقه ل بى فى سى سوفت مثل المشمعات وارضيات قنال تكس وخلافه فأنا اصنعها لاستخدماتى ولا ابيعها وبالتالى هى مجربه منذ سنوات وفعاله جدا وهى كالتالى 100 جزء بى فى سى - 100 جزء تتراهيدروفوران - 200جزء ميك - 25جزء ميبك -2 ستابليزر
- ممكن تن ستابليزر-



9


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (2 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنى جميعا خير الجزاء .


----------



## mido_lordship (3 مارس 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> حمدالله على السلامة ميدو يارب تكون بخير واحسن دلوقتى


الله يا يسلمك والحمد لله احسن كتير


----------



## سلامة فتحي (19 سبتمبر 2014)

اين تباع هذه المواد


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (20 سبتمبر 2014)

اى مواد يا فتحى بك


----------



## سلامة فتحي (29 أكتوبر 2014)

أستاذنا الكريم عبد القادر أين أماكن بيع النيوبرين والتاكيفير ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

فتحى باشا الشركة اسمها كيمي جروب فى اكتوبر ممكن تتصل بى اعطيك ارقامها


----------



## اسامة ابو اسامة (1 نوفمبر 2014)

المهندس عبد القادر بعد اذنك فيه مادة اسمها التترا تستخدم فى تبييض السولار كان الاخ كريم ناجى قال عليها اين توجد لان مش عارف اسال الاخ كريم


----------

